

Ask HN: list of applicable CSS properties for each html tag? - tom101

Seems like such a trivial question, but I'm stumped..<p>Can someone point me to a webpage where I can see a list of CSS properties applicable to each html tag? (e.g. the styles applicable to an &#60;a&#62; are: x, y, z....)<p>If this question demonstrates some underlying misunderstanding of CSS then please let me know. I've just started learning CSS, and so far it is my least favorite 'means of instructing a machine what to do' ever...<p>Tried googling it, didnt find anything.<p>thanks
======
noodle
you "can" apply any css property to any element. some elements come with
default behavior that might need to be overwritten.

i think your best bet is to play around with it.

~~~
tom101
> you "can" apply any css property to any element

right, but if i understand correctly, only some of them are relevant / do
anything - right?

>i think your best bet is to play around with it.

maybe, but I really dont like learning that way (which is why im not enjoying
CSS at all so far..). i'd much rather just read the reference guide.

i'm use to using a language reference, so that for any object/component I can
quickly lookup the properties / styles applicable to it. Does such a thing for
CSS not exist?

~~~
noodle
> right, but if i understand correctly, only some of them are relevant / do
> anything - right?

only because there is default behavior, which you _can_ typically override.
you can apply any css to <html> to movie it around and style it like a <div>,
but you can't do that to <script>.

